

Violate Twitter Brand Guidelines - bertrandom
http://violatetwitterbrandguidelines.com

======
shortformblog
I love that someone did this. Twitter is crazy if they think anyone without
API access and a financial stake is actually going to bother to listen to
their brand guidelines.

One of the things that made Twitter a great brand is that end users got to
kind of invent a little bit of the brand whenever they promoted their Twitter
accounts on their sites and other places. It encouraged creativity that
eventually extended to what the users posted on the service.

Why bow to the gods of uniformity after half a decade of freedom? With the
reach of their network and the level of influence they've built, don't they
have something better to spend their time on?

~~~
tikhonj
I don't think they _really_ expect everyone to listen to their guidelines.
However, in order to maintain their trademark, I believe they have to defend
it actively. I think this page is more a way to appease the lawyers than
anything else.

Of course, I know literally nothing about the laws in question and could be
off base entirely.

~~~
danilocampos
Twitter is well served to defend their trademark against dilution, perhaps,
but I'm not sure that the law requires they protect it against bad design.

~~~
tikhonj
I'm pretty sure that these guidelines are exactly about protecting against
dilution. I think the logic is as follows--the _actual_ Twitter logo (and,
consequently, trademark) is not just a bird, it's _that_ specific bird, in
_that_ orientation and _that_ color. Allowing anybody to do anything with it
would dilute it. And so they must protect against this.

For what it's worth, I've certainly seen documents like this from other
companies. Based on these observations (rather than the actual law :/), I
think that what they're doing is part of protecting it from dilution.

~~~
tumblen
WordPress is certainly an example: <http://wordpress.org/about/logos/>

------
mortenjorck
I've seen quite a few brand standard manuals in my time in the creative
industry, and this is the most memorable way I've ever seen to cover the
"don'ts" section.

------
gilrain
Press chirp. Press rotate three times. Press multiply many times. Press ledge.

Result: many Twitter birds beak-planting into the ground and farting in
surprise.

~~~
Foy
Press multiply ~30 times. Press disco.

Now spam rotate. :)

Disco party!

~~~
shawndellysse
Load the page, enter this in the address bar:

javascript:setInterval(function () { $('#btn_rotate').click(); },
400);setInterval(function () { $('#btn_multiply').click(); },
300);$('#btn_disco').click(); setInterval(function () {
$('#btn_disco').click(); $('#btn_disco').click(); }, 300);

Epileptic Psychedelic dance party!

------
wensing
"don't copy our look and feel" <https://twitter.com/about/logos#visual-design>

Uh, like bootstrap.js? :)

------
hammock
It took me about five minutes to figure out what was the point of this
website. I'm on a 13in Macbook Pro and didn't realize you could scroll down to
see the buttons. Does it bother anyone else when people design websites for
tall screens that most people on laptops just don't have?

~~~
twodayslate
Scrollbars - Crazy right?

~~~
roryokane
On Mac OS X Lion, in Safari, scroll bars are hidden by default. They are only
shown when you start to scroll, using either the arrow keys or the two-finger-
drag gesture. So if the page looks complete and you don't try to scroll
because of that, you have no indication that there is more to the page.

Edit: the scroll bar is also shown briefly when the page finishes loading.

~~~
handelaar
Reasonable people would, in my humble opinion, consider that a failing of your
_insane_ OS, and not of the producer of the web page.

~~~
sbornia
It feels pretty natural though, when you get used to it. Doesn't bother at
all. OSX's scrolling I mean.

~~~
StavrosK
Well, except when it does, it seems...

------
spicyj
I am unsure why I find this hilarious.

~~~
adventureful
I think it's the can't-un-see Batman logo.

------
Samuel_Michon
Doesn't work in Mobile Safari. (Does it use legacy technologies like Flash or
Java?)

~~~
xiaoma
Java and flash each have current install bases of 1,000,000,000+ devices and
are adding devices at a rate that far outstrips mobile safari. Neither are
shiny, cool technologies, but they're not "legacy technologies" yet.

~~~
eridius
It's not just mobile safari. Mobile in general doesn't support Flash.

~~~
xiaoma
Android has supported it since v 2.2 (at least 3 years since HTC Hero), and
I've used it on Samsung, Motorola and HTC devices. Blackberries also have a
deep implementation of AIR.

Are there actually any higher-end phones or tablets made by anyone other than
Apple that don't support flash? I'm genuinely curious since I love to play on
kongregate.com during commutes.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG2WYOkkp_g>
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.flas...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.flashplayer&hl=en)

~~~
stephen_g
Flash player for mobile was discontinued last year [1]. So, yeah, Flash won't
be around on tablets or phones for long.

1\. [http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2011/11/flash-to-
focus-...](http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2011/11/flash-to-focus-on-pc-
browsing-and-mobile-apps-adobe-to-more-aggressively-contribute-to-html5.html)

~~~
xiaoma
Actually, the player hasn't been discontinued at all. It's still supported and
bugfixes are still released. The decision was not to develop _new versions_ in
the future and instead to focus on flash apps via AIR. As of now, Android and
Blackberry both support the newest version-- version 11, with 3D hardware
acceleration.

[http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2011/11/flash-to-
focus-...](http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2011/11/flash-to-focus-on-pc-
browsing-and-mobile-apps-adobe-to-more-aggressively-contribute-to-html5.html)

In a generation or two, flash may indeed be "legacy" for mobile browser
clients. That has absolutely nothing to do with the rest of the web market or
the "mobile in general doesn't support flash" claim, which is verifiably
false.

~~~
Terretta
The very definition of _discontinued_ is no _new versions_. Bug fixes and
support don't change that.

As the majority of mobile devices in users' hands today do not support Flash,
it is indeed fair to say "mobile in general doesn't support Flash". Again,
that's the definition of "in general".

------
ocamlmycaml
If you rotate the bird 180 degrees and add the chirp, you get a farting bird.

------
davidtyleryork
Listen to this and keep clicking Disco for awesomeness :D

<http://soundcloud.com/wolfganggartner/flexx-teaser>

------
ricardobeat
Maybe it's just me, change aversion and all, but the new bird is a bit odd and
not friendly anymore. It's facing up in an angelic pose, tilting it's head
back in ecstasy.

------
franze
uiuiuiui

<https://twitter.com/about/logos>

someone at twitter must have had to much time at his (or her) hands.

~~~
natesm
The favicon on that page violates the brand guidelines.

~~~
mark_story
As does the MacOS client available in the App Store.
<http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/twitter/id409789998?mt=12>

------
DigitalSea
Everyday I'm violatin'

------
roflcoptertog
rule 34?

------
vini
very good, I laughed a lot.

------
sparknlaunch
What is this?

I know Twitter recently changed (standardized) their logo but how is this site
relevant?

[http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/taking-flight-
twitterbird.ht...](http://blog.twitter.com/2012/06/taking-flight-
twitterbird.html)

------
3mpach3r
Ummm... Why?

~~~
AnthonyJoseph
Why not?

------
bwei
Nice.

------
rjsamson
Batman!

------
ImprovedSilence
I don't understand any of it, but I love it.

